# coshocton cty sheriffs report



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

This was in the Tribune today,just todays listings, so there will be more??
Steve Lovejoy age 37 spotlighting---Ravenna, ohio

Shane Lovejoy age 34 spotlighting----Ravenna Ohio
R Poland age 56 spotlighting------mt vernon ohio
J Poland age 27 spotlighting------New York
also numerous individuals for no permission, no orange, more than 3 shells? littering?---My question, Can these people read? What is it about shooting a deer at night?? too hard to hunt in the daytime? just thought you might appreciate what our Sheriff and his guys did, got a few idiots out of the hunting season for a couple years? I hope they get more!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

rac123 said:


> This was in the Tribune today,just todays listings, so there will be more??
> Steve Lovejoy age 37 spotlighting---Ravenna, ohio
> 
> Shane Lovejoy age 34 spotlighting----Ravenna Ohio
> ...


 I hope they get more I'm tired of those idiots.They'er the 1's that gives us hunters a bad name.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to see the law being up held. It is the boneheads like these that make the rest of us suffer.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Well said fishstix.Well said!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job by the Sheriff's Department!! The scary thing is I actually know one of the guys. Not in any way a friend of mine but an acquaintance from several years back.

It doesn't say yet what they will get for punishment. Hopefully it will be more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

RAC,

Ever figure out whose stand taht you now own or who was shooting the auto a couple hills over?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice! Kudos to that sheriff.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was at Deer Creek last spring and a game warden stopped and checked my license, we struck up a conversation and he said he had a problem with pouchers down there, I would have never guessed it, but I guess its a problem all over, its really a shame they let you almost encourage you to take many deer legally but yet people feel the need to go around the law.


----------

